# Another Newbie!!!



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

First of all I would like to say hi to everyone. I found this forum a couple of weeks ago while researching the idea of building a pair of front speakers for my home theater system. (This is really some way to keep my sanity throughout the winter here in Ottawa Canada.) I am looking for some information on how to calculate enclosure (ported) volumes when 2 woofers are being used. Would you do the calculations for one and just double the values. Any help would go a long way in maintaining my sanity...Thanx:scratchhead:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

There are several products out there that can make the calculations for you. WinISD, Speaker Workshop, etc.

As to the answer to your question, I just did a quick calc in WinISD -- it just doubled the volume.

Are you building a speaker from scratch? If so, have you done it before?


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Jacen,
I haven't made any since I was a teen, some 35 yrs ago. I do have winISD installed and a few other free software"s installed, I just haven't solved them completely yet. (trying to take a shortcut). I'm planning to build a pair of front main speakers TMWW for my little home theater (ONKYO) that will also be fairly good for listening to music in 2ch mode. I had another question, when wiring the woofers together after the crossover should it be parallel or series ( i'm going with prefab x-overs this time) Thanks again for any help you can provide. Markonder:


----------



## pocho (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm also a newbie and appreciate the help from forum members here


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

shops2k said:


> I had another question, when wiring the woofers together after the crossover should it be parallel or series ( i'm going with prefab x-overs this time) Thanks again for any help you can provide. Markonder:


This outta help..


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks again Jacen, I saw a similar write up on wiring on another diy site My problem is most of the articles seem to be dealing with automotive use connecting speakers directly to an amp not from a crossover within an enclosure. I think I've got a handle on it now. Who knows my next post might be asking for help on how to glue grill cloth to some frames. Right now I'm breaking in the 4 woofers by running them on open baffles in my workshop connected to the base circuits of the crossovers. I'm up to 36 hours at low volume levels. I can't wait for the mids and tweeters to arrive so I can get down to building a test enclosure. I think for my first time (in ages) I will try sealed boxes and let my sub provide most of the low end, again this is mostly for home theater (plus the wife has to like the appearance). This design Is one I really liked that I saw on a diy site. The wife has approved!! I'll try to post some pictures throughout the project:reading: ..Mark


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Car or home audio, the rules for wiring are going to be the same.

And yeah, that's an awesome cabinent! If you can pull that off, we may have to talk.. :whistling:


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

I started building the cabinets this weekend. just finished gluing up the second one today and sanding the first. I have tried to take pictures of the process so I can post them when completed. Boy... I never dreamed I knew so little about speakers...Mark :dizzy:


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Mark,

What drivers are you using? I hope they're salvagable after you realize that you can't make decent sounding speakers with a pre-fab crossover...


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't worry Kevin, I haven't blown the bank on these speakers. It's just a project to get me through till golfing starts again. On the other hand, why do all suppliers offer pre-fabbed crossovers if they are so bad? Maybe my next project will be to design my own. Right now it seemed a lot just for my home theater.onder:


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a few pictures from the weekend build so far


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

looks good. please keep us posted. 
Seems like you take pride in your woodworking. Im looking foward to seeing the finished product


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanx Jeremy,
I do take pride in my woodworking..spent quite a few years in the industry. I just wired up the first one today and was running it at the shop with my old AKAI receiver. I'm quite impressed with the sound so far. I can't wait to get it home and listen to it on my Onkyo. So far my concerns for the little Tang band mid seem to be unfounded. Right now they are just rough cabinets, but I'm still going to dress them up like fine furniture...Mark:bigsmile:


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Some more Pics,
Spraying the fronts,






testing at the shop,






trying at home







I still have to make proper feet and wrap the cabinets in real wood, but do they ever sound great.


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 1, 2009)

very good job!


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Got any measurements? 

What drivers did you use, and what crossover points did you use?


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I just started to dress them up in solid cherry, but the work has really slowed down...I got hit with the flu and have been totally knocked out for the past few days. I'll try to post some pics of the process. The crossovers were prefabs by Phillips:ADF6/5SP 3-way medium power 600 / 5,000hz, 8 ohms 100w / 200w 6/ 6/ 12 slope per octave low mid high. The drivers are economical
Goldwood 6.5" woofers #GW-6PC-8 , Tang band 3" mid #W3-881SJ, 1" Dayton tweeters #DC25T-8. We have been walloped again with another cold blast for the past week with temps in the -18 to -30 C range with windchill. It seems like spring has given up on us this year. I can't wait to golf again.

Mark:sad2::crying:


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Latest news!
I.m finished. I will start a new thread with pictures.
Mark:bigsmile:


----------



## dan77 (Jun 9, 2008)

Can you post where the new thread is?


----------



## shops2k (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry guys, The new thread is here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/17523-mission-accomplished.html :doh:


----------

